# Iturra Design



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I got my 2008 10th Anniversary Bandsaw Catalog/Bible from Iturra Design,
I must say it has everything you would ever want to know about or buy for a Bandsaw!! Every part and function of the saw in detail with pictures, His own parts he sells that upgrade and improve the saw. Also factory parts, blades ect.
Buying guide new or used, Repair and rebuild guide, Tuneup and maintenance, History of design and on and on!
I was going to buy a saw a few months ago, think I'll study this first. Here's the info if anyone is interested.
No web Site but Phone and E-Mail

*Iturra Design*
1-866-883-8064
[email protected]


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## JWW (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried finding a website for them but came up empty. Do they have a site?

Thanks!


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Iturra does not have a web site.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow…. I just googled them and they are right here in Jacksonville, FL. Just about 15 - 20 Minutes away from me. I will have to look into them.

Thanks for the heads-up there Mark!


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a couple blades from them in December and asked to be put back on their catalog list. I haven't seen it yet though. Something good to watch for in the mail.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea it took awhile to get but I think this is a new printing, might want to call them again.


----------



## NeoDon (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello All,

I just got my Rikon 10-325 yesterday and im chommpin at the bit. I will do a review later.
Does anyone know the exact website for Iturra Design?

Thanks


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

NeoDon,
If my memory serves me right Inturra has no web site. Call or email for a catalog.
John


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

This is true, they have no website (unless it is very new). But you can call for a catalog, and it is a great piece of literature.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Its also about 1/2 snake oil, so take it with a few grains of salt.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

The phone numbers aren't in service. Does anyone have a way of knowing a local number or if they still are in business? I see they are selling their products on Highland, so what is their story.

I wanted to find them because I need new thrust bearings . Does anyone have recommendation for a Delta 14"?


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

(904) 642-2802, I use ceramic blocks for larger blades and homade hardwood for 1/8" 
Thrust bearings are avalible everywhere.
Last local # I have is (904) 642-2802
Hope this helps


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I got new springs from Itura Designs about 10 years ago. They've been around a long time. I've not gotten a catalog for a while.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I requested a catalog from them 2 months ago. I'm still waiting.


----------



## skidooman93 (Jul 8, 2009)

I understand they don't give out free catalogs any more, only if you order something or pay for the catalog. I would really like one but haven't needed anything yet. I cant understand how in todays world they don't have a web site, that just boggles my mind.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

Kinda like Catch 22, I can't order if I don't have a catalog and I can't get a catalog unless I order? My head hurts!

With no web presence they must have more work than they can handle or going out of business or looking for someone else to deal with the retail customer. I just wish we knew!


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

It took a long time to get a catalog for me, but worth the wait,
A lot of folks do not want the hassles and time consuption of a web site,(maybe he has a life) he is probably just doing fine selling his products through retailers.
The catalog is more like a book so I could understand why he is charging for it.
I don't think he is into mass retail sales.
Call him, he will help you with whatever you need not need, real down to earth person.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The 2011 Spring one is even better (fyi)


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Al, The phone number on my 2010 catalog is 904-642-2802. Has it changed? -Jack


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hold on, Jack, let me grab it.

order line: 904-642-2802
fax: 904-642-2802

4636 Fulton Road
Jacksonville, FL
32225-1332

Looks the same. I've had e-mails bounced back and someone at SawMill was asking if they were still in business. So, I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Nateskey (Apr 28, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Mr. Iturra. He is without a doubt the best source of information on how to improve your bandsaw performance. The address and number in the post above are current. They also tell me there is now a 6 pg. catalog with product info that he will send for free. His big catalog is included in every order at no extra charge, and is worth 5x whatever he would ask you to pay for shipping/handling if you don't plan to make an order. Call or write Louis. He is very generous with his time and advice. Too bad more companies don't provide this type of customer service. You have a customer for life in me. Thanks for all your support and encouragement.

order line: 904-642-2802 
fax: 904-642-2802

4636 Fulton Road
Jacksonville, FL
32225-1332


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

I called them at (904) 642-2802.

$9 for shipping and should arrive within a week. Looking forward to restoring my 93 Delta 14" I just picked up for $100. Had some broken trunnions.


----------

